
Ask HN: Deploy a sandboxed desktop software? - pwaai
I have a nw.js application but at the same time I don&#x27;t want to allow malicious code to be run on the clients machines.<p>My thought was to put the app in a sandbox and distribute the software along with the sandbox.<p>Has anybody run into such situation with Electron&#x2F;nw.js? Say you ship a browser built on Electron&#x2F;nw.js, how do you make it secure enough and is sandboxing the right approach?<p>I&#x27;m not sure where to ask this question as stackoverflow has already closed it
======
jboulhous
Hi, you may find a solution in the "node-main" key of a nw.js application
manifest without sandboxing, see the manifest format here
[https://github.com/nwjs/nw.js/wiki/manifest-
format](https://github.com/nwjs/nw.js/wiki/manifest-format)

